# Juno Beach Centre



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 25 Mar 2001 15:14:36 -0500*
Just in case anyone would like to know more or would like to support the 
Juno Beach Centre here is the link   
www.junobeach.org
I‘m sure I‘m not the only one on this list who would like to see this 
completed with the hopes of one day being able to visit.
Drop into your local Wal-Mart and buy a brick. They need all the help 
they can get.
RobA
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Beth MacFarlane
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 2:58 PM
  Subject: Re: History Q
  well said, Dan!!!
  Bob  Beth
  Donald Schepens wrote:
  > I agree with Dan.
  >
  > Don
  > ----- Original Message -----
  > From: 
  > To: 
  > Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 11:56 AM
  > Subject: Re: History Q
  >
  > > To John and Joan:
  > >
  > > John I have to disagree with you about keeping this only for us 
who wore
  > or will be wearing the uniform. We have enough trouble with the 
public not
  > understanding that I dont think we should shut them out or limit 
the
  > knowledge we might provide to them of the CF. Sorry, I agree with 
90 of
  > what you ahve to say but not that.
  > > Joan, having said what I said to John, if you liked the poem Don 
posted,
  > then remember that those of us who wore the uniform but did not see 
war,
  > whether it be in WWII or Korea or the former Yugo, are soldiers too. 
And for
  > that, our opinions are earned and deserve respect if not agreement.
  > >
  > > best to all,
  > > Danny
  > > --------------------------------------------------------
  > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  > > message body.
  >
  > --------------------------------------------------------
  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  > message body.
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Just in case anyone would like 
toknow more or
would like to support the Juno Beach Centre here is the 
link
www.junobeach.org
I‘m sure I‘m not the only one on this 
list who
would like to see this completed with the hopes of one day being able to 
visit.
Drop into your local Wal-Mart and buy a brick. 
They need
all the help they can get.
RobA
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Beth
  MacFarlane 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 
2:58
PM
  Subject: Re: History Q
  well said, Dan!!!Bob amp BethDonald 
Schepens
  wrote:gt I agree with Dan.gtgt Dongt ----- 
  Original Message -----gt From: ltCoastDanny@aol.comgtgt 
To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagtgt
 Sent:
  Sunday, March 25, 2001 11:56 AMgt Subject: Re: History 
Qgtgt
  gt To John and Joan:gt gtgt gt John I have to 
disagree with
  you about keeping this only for us who woregt or will be wearing 
the
  uniform. We have enough trouble with the public notgt 
understanding that
  I dont think we should shut them out or limit thegt knowledge 
we might
  provide to them of the CF. Sorry, I agree with 90 ofgt what you 
ahve to
  say but not that.gt gt Joan, having said what I said to John, 
if you
  liked the poem Don posted,gt then remember that those of us who 
wore the
  uniform but did not see war,gt whether it be in WWII or Korea or 
the
  former Yugo, are soldiers too. And forgt that, our opinions are 
earned
  and deserve respect if not agreement.gt gtgt gt best 
to
  all,gt gt Dannygt gt
  --------------------------------------------------------gt gt
  NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a messagegt 
gt to
  majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from 
the
  account you wish togt gt remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army-list"
  in thegt gt message body.gtgt
  --------------------------------------------------------gt 
NOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messagegt to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account
  you wish togt remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in
  thegt message

body.--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account
  you wish toremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in 
themessage
  body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

